# My new Mini HL



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello,

Have recently brought a 1981 Mini HL W reg. It has been owned by the same couple since new, which at the end of the week will be coming up for 30 years!

It has no rust in the foot wells, only some minor rust in a few seals and on a couple of bits in the wheel arches.

Have now got it home and have been cleaning it up, started with the inside and then moved onto taking all the wheels of to do the arches properly and the outside body. But still plenty more work and polishing to be done! :thumb:

Here are a few pictures of it soon after I got it home and will put some of it when it is cleaner tomorrow. Enjoy...


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome! rare to see in this condition.


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

never seen a yellow mini befor and i must say :doublesho :doublesho 

very nice


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

dreamclio200cup said:


> never seen a yellow mini befor and i must say :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> very nice


My brother also had one virtual the same, same year, same colour, same interior, but crashed it about this time last year


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks mint mate and love the colour. Your going to have some fun keeping that clean .


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

That's unbelievable condition especially if it's had no welding or bodywork done! I had an X reg Mini about 15 years ago and it had new footwells, front valance, windscreen corner scuttles and front of door A panels replaced in the time I had it!

Same seats mine had in too :thumb:

Happy days


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Looks mint mate and love the colour. Your going to have some fun keeping that clean .


Sure am!


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

id_doug said:


> That's unbelievable condition especially if it's had no welding or bodywork done! I had an X reg Mini about 15 years ago and it had new footwells, front valance, windscreen corner scuttles and front of door A panels replaced in the time I had it!
> 
> Same seats mine had in too :thumb:
> 
> Happy days


Aww cool! This one has been dry stored for 30 years, so has been kept in good condition.


----------



## M.O.S (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats a cracker... Rare to see them so original now - museum worthy! Definitely worth preserving and keeping so original


----------



## dreamclio200cup (May 11, 2011)

qwerty94 said:


> My brother also had one virtual the same, same year, same colour, same interior, but crashed it about this time last year


oh what :wall: was it a total write off or....... because thats ashame


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow o wow that is one nice Mini :thumb: lets see some good detail shots :buffer:


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

M.O.S said:


> Thats a cracker... Rare to see them so original now - museum worthy! Definitely worth preserving and keeping so original


Will be.


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzy said:


> Wow o wow that is one nice Mini :thumb: lets see some good detail shots :buffer:


Will get out tomorrow morning and get some close ups, now that I have done the wheel arches and started with the polish, lots more to go though.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

qwerty94 said:


> Aww cool! This one has been dry stored for 30 years, so has been kept in good condition.


Well I bet there is not many of them that age in that condition. Truly fantastic!

Whats the plans?

Keep the updates coming. Subscribed.


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

dreamclio200cup said:


> oh what :wall: was it a total write off or....... because thats ashame


Basically was a write off, he reversed into a lamp post, smack in the center of the car, so he sold it, as did not have the funds to repair it, and brought another car, not a Mini though.


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Well I bet there is not many of them that age in that condition. Truly fantastic!
> 
> Whats the plans?
> 
> Keep the updates coming. Subscribed.


Thanks very much. Plans are to keep it pretty orignal, with only changing wheels and possible adding a stereo, only 2 speakers though  Also just get it all good and cleaned up and sort out the rust and a few odds chips.

But obviously the main thing is to enjoy it!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning little motor that deserves to be kept original.
I love minis and the whole modifying of them when done properly but this is just to good a car to be messed with. Enjoy it, I'd love another mini and believe it'll be a car I'll own again in the future.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

qwerty94 said:


> Thanks very much. Plans are to keep it pretty orignal, with only changing wheels and possible adding a stereo, only 2 speakers though  Also just get it all good and cleaned up and sort out the rust and a few odds chips.
> 
> But obviously the main thing is to enjoy it!


Sounds good. 10" Minilite is the way to go IMO :thumb:


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

pooma said:


> Stunning little motor that deserves to be kept original.
> I love minis and the whole modifying of them when done properly but this is just to good a car to be messed with. Enjoy it, I'd love another mini and believe it'll be a car I'll own again in the future.


Thank you. Yeah they are really nice cars, my mum has a Mini Cooper S and my dad a 2011 JCW so something that runs in the family!

Will not be modifying to much, just the odd thing like wheels and stereo, which can all be changed back anyway.


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Sounds good. 10" Minilite is the way to go IMO :thumb:


Exactly what I was thinking, in black.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

qwerty94 said:


> Thanks very much. Plans are to keep it pretty orignal, with only changing wheels and possible adding a stereo, only 2 speakers though  Also just get it all good and cleaned up and sort out the rust and a few odds chips.
> 
> But obviously the main thing is to enjoy it!


Rust  you sure there is any, it don't look like it :argie:


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

ozzy said:


> Rust  you sure there is any, it don't look like it :argie:


There is not a lot really, just some on the seals and arches, will show you in the detailed pictures tomorrow, to dark to go snapping now!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning ....:thumb:
Go on what did it rush you?
If you dont mind.:wave:

Im so so jealous..


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

james_death said:


> Stunning ....:thumb:
> Go on what did it rush you?
> If you dont mind.:wave:


Well, my dad actually got it in a online auction, and won the Mini without seeing it. So we were not sure what it was going to be when we got there! So were glad that when we coughed up just short of 3k that it was in really good condition.

After getting it home we spoke to the old owner, who was so upset to see it go she was in the garden taking her mind of it. But they are glad that it will be looked after and cherished.


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

For anyone who is interested, this is a picture of my brothers 1981 Mini HL after he crashed it last year, shame to see it go, but that is what happens when you reverse into lamp posts!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope you send them the pictures of the love its going to get, if you dont mind also what millage has it done?
Just looking at the interior etc i cant see it been much but could be wrong...:lol:


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

james_death said:


> I hope you send them the pictures of the love its going to get, if you dont mind also what millage has it done?
> Just looking at the interior etc i cant see it been much but could be wrong...:lol:


I'm sure I will send them a few photos up to show its all been kept good and well. It has currently done 17,574 miles on the clock, so has never gone very far, and only in the last 4 years it has done about 30 miles as year.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a VERY nice Mini...


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Close Ups*

Here are some close ups of different parts on my Mini, just so you can see exactly what state it is in. As you can see only some minor rust, otherwise all in really good condition. Still needs lots of cleaning though! :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to stop looking at mini threads or I'm going to end up wanting another one now, funds won't allow me one as a toy and I don't really want to move on my car to have one as a daily driver as I've just got another 600ti that I'd owned before and am really enjoying it.

I said it last night and I'll say it again now, that is a cracking little car, minilight 10's are an awesome looking wheel, go for it.

Broke my heart selling mine but with no welding experience and the amount of rust in her she had to go 



















When the guy come to pick her up I was so gutted I couldn't even bring myself to do the paper work so had him fill it all out.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Mini..


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

That looks brilliant! Nice one. 

Same seats as my Mums 1100 Special!


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

pooma said:


> I'm going to have to stop looking at mini threads or I'm going to end up wanting another one now, funds won't allow me one as a toy and I don't really want to move on my car to have one as a daily driver as I've just got another 600ti that I'd owned before and am really enjoying it.
> 
> I said it last night and I'll say it again now, that is a cracking little car, minilight 10's are an awesome looking wheel, go for it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yeah I think I will get some new wheels, but will keep the originals, so can always change back to keep it original!

Shame you had to sell yours, as it does look really nice, also like the colour!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Looked nice from the outside but unfortunately there was alot of rust underneath.


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

pooma said:


> Looked nice from the outside but unfortunately there was alot of rust underneath.


Mmmmm, real shame.

Mine has just got those few bits in the arches that I shall get looked at, but nothing serious, and none in the footwells or seals, which is were your normally see it in Mini's.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning motors i would keep original wheels on her..


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

james_death said:


> Stunning motors i would keep original wheels on her..


Mmmm, possible will have to see. Money is always the issue! 

Been out claying it this morning, starting to feel so good!


----------



## jamesTelf (May 10, 2011)

love older minis, looking goood


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:doublesho great to see one in such great original condition.

I'd love a Mini, sister had one for her first car, bruv-in-law had several when he was younger, including a mini van.


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

*JCW & Mini HL*

Have been out this evening, with my Mini HL and my Dad's 2011 JCW, here are the pictures of the cars together!

Will hopefully get the Cooper S in some pictures and have all 3 together


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

neilos said:


> :doublesho great to see one in such great original condition.
> 
> I'd love a Mini, sister had one for her first car, bruv-in-law had several when he was younger, including a mini van.


They just are really nice cars


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

qwerty94 said:


> Have been out this evening, with my Mini HL and my Dad's 2011 JCW, here are the pictures of the cars together!
> 
> Will hopefully get the Cooper S in some pictures and have all 3 together


Great pictures! It's mad how un-mini the new mini is next to the original mini-mini, if you know what I mean!?..... It's huge in comparison!!


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

id_doug said:


> Great pictures! It's mad how un-mini the new mini is next to the original mini-mini, if you know what I mean!?..... It's huge in comparison!!


Ha ha! Sure is, both really nice cars, but so different, and yeah massive size difference as well!


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Classic mini's in this condition are hard to come by.....good find!!:thumb:


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Classic mini's in this condition are hard to come by.....good find!!:thumb:


Yeah 'twas a good find, thank you


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

qwerty94 said:


> Have been out this evening, with my Mini HL and my Dad's 2011 JCW, here are the pictures of the cars together!
> 
> Will hopefully get the Cooper S in some pictures and have all 3 together


I love this picture its looks like a stand off or there just staring at each other :doublesho


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice mini, and in excellent condition! Great find.


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Wow, that is truly a great find. Well done for tracking it down. It's like it's been in a timewarp for twenty years. It is in fantastic condition.

I like the idea that you are going to keep it relatively original. Some tasteful additions would no doubt suit it well.

Chris


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tiptronic said:


> Wow, that is truly a great find. Well done for tracking it down. It's like it's been in a timewarp for twenty years. It is in fantastic condition.
> 
> I like the idea that you are going to keep it relatively original. Some tasteful additions would no doubt suit it well.
> 
> Chris


Thank You! Will be changing wheels, and adding a stereo, but other then that no much else.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome motor. Look after it and keep it for life!


----------



## qwerty94 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> Awesome motor. Look after it and keep it for life!


Will do, as long as the wallet will allow it, i shall keep it forever!


----------

